# Insect Disposal.



## samira (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey Guys so wasn't sure where to post this so sorry if it's in the wrong section, my apologies. So my question is how do you guys dispose of your dead insects, or alive for that matter as I have some crickets that nobody in my little reptile family seems to like. Do you just throw em in the rubbish? Is that okay if their dead? 

Thanks All


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Put them out for the birds, there are many species of birds that eat insects. For any living insects make sure you put them in an escape proof bowl though.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

freeze them for at least 24 hrs to make sure they are dead then bin them or throw them on the grass for the birds, you should never put live ones out (even in bin) as they are not indigenous to this country,


----------

